# Facts about ocean sunfish



## AquaticPulse

*They love to sunbathe and dive deep!*
- Spending half the day basking in the sun warming up their body for deep dive hunting - Up to 792M (2600ft) but they generally stay around 48m to 198m (160ft-650ft).

*They average 10 ft long and 2200 lbs*
- Largest found was 5000 lbs.

*They lay more eggs than any other animal. *
- Up to 300,000,000 eggs at one time.









*Their "Mola mola" teeth are fused together in two plates like a parrot's beak.*
- Slightly disturbing pictures - Pretty easy to find, though your imagination is probably pretty accurate

*They're predator fish *
- Feeding solely on the most energy-rich parts of jellyfish-the gonads and the arms - Also small fish and zooplankton.


----------



## shark

Great info didn't know they layed more eggs than any other animal


----------

